# Simple question butter or Flora extra light



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

I read everywhere that margarine is bad for you, does this include Flora Extra light?

Why can they say approved by the heart foundation if it is still full of crap??

This should amount to false advertising don't you think?

I cant have whole wheat bread without margarine or butter, when I say margarine I mean Flora extra light.

As experienced nutritionists what is better once and for all?

Thanks

Julio


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Julio - you sound like a pussy if you dont mind me saying so.

Read the posts on here and just give them a go. You seem to put barriers up a lot.

Mate, just eat the bread on its own, get over it and you may actually end up liking it.

As for margerine, I suspect that as marg goes then Flora light maybe the better option and on this basis the Heart Foundation would give their mark (obviously for a nice few quid as well).

If we are only talking of a small amount spead on your bread or toast I dont think it is too much to worry about.

If you are worried then use a bit of olive oil


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

leeston said:


> Julio - you sound like a pussy if you dont mind me saying so.
> 
> Read the posts on here and just give them a go. *You seem to put barriers up a lot.*
> 
> ...


I tried eating bread with out margarine and I cant its far to dry and make me want to hurl(pussy or not I cant I have tried) I would rather not eat bread then.

My question is for guys who have nutritional experience and can compare the 2 products I have stated. I will use either just which one is best.

I am trying to eat sensibly, why don't I just drink a mars milkshake as it is only 2% fat according to the bottle(what a load of tosh)

When I do tons of cardio I can still pick up weight by not eating cleanly this is all I'm trying to achieve

PS I eat a table spoon of olive oil everyday mixed with my tuna in spring water.

What barriers are you talking about breakfast post maybe, this is not a barrier it is something I have tried to work on and am asking advise as it was not going well at all.

Yes I don't mind being called a pussy, I am a big boy now and can handle it:bounce:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Julio said:


> I tried eating bread with out margarine and I cant its far to dry and make me want to hurl(pussy or not I cant I have tried) I would rather not eat bread then.
> 
> My question is for guys who have nutritional experience and can compare the 2 products I have stated. I will use either just which one is best.
> 
> ...


well lets put it this way, i always buy flora light, never that cheap marge sh*te


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Julio said:


> I read everywhere that margarine is bad for you, does this include Flora Extra light?
> 
> Why can they say approved by the heart foundation if it is still full of crap??
> 
> ...


The poly unsaturated fats in all margerines including flora as very heat sensitive and so liklely to have be oxidized during the extraction. Butter is much better go for anchor. But then again bread is just sh1t also so I would not choose either.


----------

